# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Los mejores trucos de mentalismo

## Pablitoo17

Hola, hace ya un par de años que me dedico a esta y otra rama de la magia, y como tal todos en algun momento nos hacemos la misma pregunta pues deseamos siempre contar en nuestro repertorio con aquellos trucos que mas impactan al publico (que no siempre coinciden con los del mago). 
A mi entender el truco que mas impacta es el de "Juan Ordeix = Mentalismo en una oficina"
Les dejo el link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTnBBJrij-g
Los invito a que cada uno a enuncia que truco cree que es (o cuales, pues puede ser mas de uno) es que mas impresion provoca en el publico. 
Desde ya todos sabemos que esto va a servirnos a todos para mejorar a elegir los futuros trucos, y si este es acompañada con un video podemos ademas saber como el mago en cuestion lo realiza para obtener ese climax como en lo extresado en el libro "La via magica de Tamariz". 
Saludos a todos. Pablo 
Eh escrito algo parecido en las demas disiplinas como numismagia, o close up para que tb voten y hagan saber que truco/s les parece el mejor.

----------


## winehouse

Qué mas da que truco es mejor? Hay trucos que funcionan de diferentes maneras... Y en el mentalismo depende mucho de la persona que lo hace, debe de tener ciertas habilidades.


Lo que esta arte necesita no es mas trucos... Lo que esta arte necesita son mejores performers.. Gente que sepa de teatro, que sepa hacer guiones.. que sepan entretener, que sepan hacer lo que hacen impactante.

----------


## Pablitoo17

> Qué mas da que truco es mejor? Hay trucos que funcionan de diferentes maneras... Y en el mentalismo depende mucho de la persona que lo hace, debe de tener ciertas habilidades.
> 
> 
> Lo que esta arte necesita no es mas trucos... Lo que esta arte necesita son mejores performers.. Gente que sepa de teatro, que sepa hacer guiones.. que sepan entretener, que sepan hacer lo que hacen impactante.



A eso creo queremos llegar todos, pero lo que siempre buscamos es descubris que es lo que en verdad le vuela la cabeza a los espectadores, para asi potenciarlo con todas las demas "herramientas" que poseemos como misdirection, charlas, movimientos, etc.
Quisiera que enfoques el significado de "mejor truco" desde el punto de vista del espectador, pues un juego que a vos te lleva mucha preparacion y elaboracion no quiere decir que sea el que mas impacte a tus espectadores!!
Saludos, gracias por el aporte!

----------


## winehouse

Yo no voy a aportar nada a este post.

----------


## Pardo

Winehouse esta en lo cierto.

ademas, no hay mejores o peores efectos para los espctadores, ya que no todos opinan igual, y a unos les gustara mas una cosa y a otros otra.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Dramagic

Pablitoo17, si quieres aprender magia, OLVIDATE YA MISMO de Youtube.

Todos los juegos que has puestos de esta y las demás ramas los pones de youtube afirmando que son los mejores juegos, y para colmo los nombras tal y como aparecen en youtube, como si ese fuese el nombre real del juego. Y NO ES ASÍ.

----------


## Pablitoo17

Hola!!
Espero que no les molesta los que les vaya a decir!!! En verdad lo digo de corazon!!!
Dejen de hacer de la magia un misterio!!! Creo que hay muchas personas se olvidan que es un arte!!! 
No creo que este mal opinar sobre estos temas, entiendo que todos miremos con recelo a aquellos que se interiorizan en empezar a estudiar magia, pero entiendan que no todos pueden adquirir un libro!!!
Desde ya agradezco sus aportes, pero me molesta que en todos los post aparezcan los mala olda que desean impedir que otros comenten intereses y opiniones.
Porque mejor si no quiren aportar, solo leen y siguen :Confused: 
Saludos!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Que no todos pueden adquirir un libro? ¿Por qué, es ilegal?

 Que yo sepa, hay libros de magia por menos de 12 euros que cuesta una copa en algunos locales de Madrid...

----------


## Pablitoo17

> ¿Que no todos pueden adquirir un libro? ¿Por qué, es ilegal?
> 
>  Que yo sepa, hay libros de magia por menos de 12 euros que cuesta una copa en algunos locales de Madrid...



Tenes razon, pero me olvide decirte que soy argentino y el cambio nos remonta a las nubes cualquier aticulo, ademas no en todos los lugares los consiguen asi quieras comprarlo!!
Aca 12 euros son 54,84 pesos argentino a lo que tenes que sumarles los altos costos de envio!!! No se si en madrid no sera nada, pero aca muy poca gente puede sarse ese gusto.
Creo que vivimos realidades distintas, quizas el mago deba seguir siendo un individuo oscuro y solitario que solo comparte su ilusion.
Disculpen si les hice perder su tiempo. Pero no creo que lleguemos a entendernos de esta forma!!
Desde ya muchas gracias por su aporte!

----------


## eidanyoson

Si yo te entiendo. Soy el primero que no tengo dinero para comprarme lo que quisiera (ni una milésima parte si quiera).

 Pero piensa que no estás siendo justo; en Argentina un sueldo medio pueden ser unos900$ y tenéis libros de magia desde 15$, aquí el sueldo medio es de unos 900€ y tenemos libros desde 12€. Aunque parezca que no es muy muy parecido.

----------


## rafa cama

> Dejen de hacer de la magia un misterio!!! Creo que hay muchas personas se olvidan que es un arte!!! 
> No creo que este mal opinar sobre estos temas, entiendo que todos miremos con recelo a aquellos que se interiorizan en empezar a estudiar magia, pero entiendan que no todos pueden adquirir un libro!!!


La magia es un arte basado (al menos en parte) en el misterio.

Como bien dice eidanyoson, hay libros baratos, baratos. E incluso, gracias a cierto mago panameño, gratis.

La frase de "entiendo que todos miremos con recelo a aquellos que se interiorizan en empezara  estudiar magia" no la entiendo. No sé a qué te refieres.

El hecho de que algunos den una opinión que no te gusta, no significa que vayan de mala onda o no aporten. Lo que pasa es que no aportan en el sentido que a ti te gustaría. Y como, curiosamente, muchas veces son gente con mucha experiencia y conocimiento mágico, yo suelo fijarme en lo que dicen. En este caso, Pardo, Dramagic y Eidanyoson son gente que, desde luego, saben de lo que hablan. Pero un montón (o dos). Y además, en el caso de Dramagic y Eidanyoson (a Pardo no le conozco personalmente, pero por el tono de sus aportaciones estoy casi seguro de que también) son "mu buena gente".

Y sí, mejor olvidarse del youtube hasta que uno se haya formado un criterio.

----------


## Dario Piera

Entiendo tus ganas de hablar sobre la mejora de efectos.

La cosa está en que es muy difícil expresarse en términos absolutos. No hay fórmulas magistrales. Si hago este juego, este y este, tengo un espectáculo que seguro funciona. Dependerá de lo que te guste transmitir a ti y se te de bien presentar.

El mentalismo tienen un campo limitado de efectos. Decir que una predicción causa efecto o que adivinar una palabra pensada por un espectador bien presentada deja a los espectadores impactados es demasiado genérico (pero cierto).Como se ha comentado, importa la presentación mas que un "truco" concreto.

Ahora, el hecho de comentarlo con vídeos de ejemplos juegos, muchas veces lo que se hace es comentar presentaciones que determinados actuantes hacen de determinados juegos, por lo que se puede caer en copiar el estilo o los detalles que a un artista le ha llevado tiempo estudiar y encontrar, y que probablemente formen parte de su personalidad.

En todo caso, siempre puedes crear un grupo de discusión, ya que este no deja de ser un foro con un acceso bastante amplio

----------


## rafa cama

En cuanto a lo del mejor juego, sólo un apunte. El juego que en manos de un mago es una obra de arte, en las de otro puede ser una basura, y viceversa. Y aquí entra un poco (o bastante) lo que decía winehouse.

No todos los juegos valen para todos los magos. Y viceversa. Y el guión, la presentación, etc. tienen mucho que decir. Como los materiales que se usen, el tono, los movimientos en el escenario, el contacto y la comunicación con el público (y más en mentalismo).

EMHO.

----------

